# [How To] Completely remove Android Install



## slickdoz (Sep 14, 2011)

UPDATE : There is now an Uninstaller provided with the second alpha which removes everything and your touchpad boots into webos

Solved (Thanks to user fgdn17 for writing this guide)

Your mileage may vary...NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY BRICKS...USE AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

The following was done on a HP Touchpad 32GB......

REMOVE CM7 INSTALL (instructions done for windows 7)
(!!! insure you have a FULLY charged touchpad !!!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INSTALLED Windows 7 Software:
Palm webOS SDK / Novacomd / HP webOS Doctor Build 71.68

Windows Driver Package - Palm(WinUSB) Palm Devices
(10-09-2009 1.0.1

(ref for 1-4: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/...Using_Novaterm)

29.2 GB available before cm install, 26.9GB available after cm install

1) Open the DeveloperMode application on your Touchpad (just type webos20090606) and enable the developer mode switch if not on....(type close or do nothing
if a window appears saying USB disk/close)

2) connect USB cable from computer to Touchpad

3) run cmd (select start,type cmd,click cmd.exe) , then type

novaterm at the prompt

Click "Connect" with "localhost" in the field next to the button on
the novaterm window that opens

that should place you in root:

[email protected]:/#

verify by doing ls -l to see contents of root directory

4) type lvm lvscan in the novaterm window to see the active partitions
that are part of lvm, these are the 3 we are going to delete:

/dev/store/cm-system [304 MB]
/dev/store/cm-cache [200 MB]
/dev/store/cm-data [1.50 GB]

5) type the following in novaterm window:

lvremove /dev/store/cm-system
lvremove /dev/store/cm-cache
lvremove /dev/store/cm-data

then type reboot and the touchpad should reboot

6) as it first powers up hold the Up Volume button and you should see the
white USB logo....

7) run HP webOS Doctor, once you see the chip with an arrow on the screen
your webOS is being restored...wait until done on the webOS Doctor screen
then click done and remove your USB cable as the touchpad is rebooting...

8) proceed to setup your Touchpad as you did the first time you set it up BUT
use your webOS account you had previously created

9) once completed, connect to computer with USB cable, select USB drive
and delete .android_secure, Android, and download...eject HP Touchpad
from computer and restart...your done...

29.2 GB available again

Would appreciate some help
Could someone with some knowledge about how this installation works help?
Please save my only lonely touchpad ! 
I doctored after the cm7 , moboot and clockworkmod installation
Is there a way to get rid of the CM and moboot partition completely? 
Can I "metadoctor it" somehow? or would reintalling through ACME" use the same partition that is being blocked right now?

*details of what i did *
Ok so i followed everything and installed CM, CWM and moboot perfectly. After about an hour of adding apps and a couple of reboots to and from webOS 
(just to check how it worked and if i lose some media files in the volume as some people here reported). I rebooted it and it stuck on the cyanogen logo.
I hard-rebooted it pressing home and power buttons..... rebooted and it got stuck on the same logo again.
I then tried to flash the update using clockworkmod but it didnt work. Did that again using ACMEInstaller and it flashed.
Now on booting up the device it just went into a bootloop with hp and then the CMloading logos.
I also tried clearing cache and dalvik cache and all others, but to no avail.
*
Now I doctored it hoping that it would all go away (New to webOS) but it only shows me 10.6 gb of total storage on my touchpad when i connect it to the computer using the newly doctored webos! That's about 3.5gb gone?
Is this the same partition type as the one used for ubuntu installation? can i use metadoctor to get rid of it?*


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Yep, you need to remove the partitions manually, I've spend last two days screwing around with it.

It's a similar process to this but you need to do it for the three cm partitions
http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor#How_to_remove_the_ext3fs_partition

WARNING: NOT FOR THE FAINT HARTED!

EDIT: Others might have better ideas so I'd wait.


----------



## slickdoz (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks for your reply PainToad 

The instructions seem quite straight forward on that link.
Did you follow them exactly or modify any steps?
Getting rid of the partition would have gotten rid of all android files in it. 
What did you resize the media back to? any number you used?



PainToad said:


> Yep, you need to remove the partitions manually, I've spend last two days screwing around with it.
> 
> It's a similar process to this but you need to do it for the three cm partitions
> http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor#How_to_remove_the_ext3fs_partition
> ...


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Removed partitions, then ran default WebOSdoctor and it resized the media partition.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

SlickDoz,

I feel your pain. I made a mistake during my installation of Android and since WebOS Doctor doesn't completely set everything back like I hoped, I need to remove all remnants of Android from my Touchpad, and try again.

If you are successful, please elaborate on the steps taken. I am going to try and do what Pain Toad suggested as well.


----------



## bedrock (Oct 13, 2011)

Would be very interested in how to completely remove also


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Although, I am going to wait for detailed instructions, I did find somebody explain how to remove Android on a pre-beta build here:

http://www.infogenra.com/hp-touchpad-android-installation-guide-pre-alpha-build-courtesy-team-touchdroid.html

I did however enable developer mode so I could access the WebOS as explained in the link below. I only wish there was a command I could run to see what partitions might exist:

http://wiki.rootzwiki.com/index.php/HP_Touchpad


----------



## 8802 (Aug 21, 2011)

I gotta send my touchad to HP next week for speaker repair. Being able to get it back to.stock out the box would be great.


----------



## bedrock (Oct 13, 2011)

```
lvm lvscan
```
Lists the partitions that are part of lvm. Based on the post http://www.infogenra.com/hp-touchpa...pre-alpha-build-courtesy-team-touchdroid.html, i guess we need to remove


```
<br />
/dev/store/cm-system [304 MB]<br />
/dev/store/cm-cache  [200 MB]<br />
/dev/store/cm-data   [1.50 GB]<br />
```
I'm just not too sure on the math for the lvresize command, does 1.5 GB == 1500 MB or 1536 MB


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

bedrock said:


> ```
> lvm lvscan
> ```
> Lists the partitions that are part of lvm. Based on the post http://www.infogenra.com/hp-touchpa...pre-alpha-build-courtesy-team-touchdroid.html, i guess we need to remove
> ...


I am trying to research your question on the math. Not sure if this helps:

http://serverfault.com/questions/96...-an-ext3-partition-and-its-lvm-logical-volume


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

I am thinking if we open up the install files used, we should be able to see the commands that created the partitions and then use the same number for the resize


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

Count me in as well needing this info:
A nice full delete/reset utility would be great, maybe something that could be ran with Novacom/ACMEInstaller or from the HP usb boot "or a step by step command line directions"
Been enjoying CM7 since yesterday morning, yet i had a bunch of files,media,pix on the webos usb drive and after the install of CM7 A these files are all over the place and its a mess.
Just for house cleaning it would be great to start from fresh again, 
Wipe all partitions from CM7 re-size them back for WebOS then do a fresh WebOS Dr - then on a clean HP TP slate re-install CM7


----------



## zunairryk (Oct 13, 2011)

i would like to know this as well. I installed CM7 and then doctored the TP. Now it says i only have like 11gb of space. Would like to know how to completely wipe the TP and start from beginning.

Thanks


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

any info on this?

how do u remove partitions? what do u use? has anyone successfully completely remove cm7 yet?


----------



## piiman (Aug 21, 2011)

Just remember if you mess up the partitions the Doctor will not work. So you better know what you are doing


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

but if ur only removing the cm partitions, what harm can come of webos and the doctor?


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

well, i removed all partitions. and added back 2040mb successfully. do i manually have to delete the /boot folder and others now, or will they be gone since i deleted the partitions?


----------



## Darinmc (Sep 8, 2011)

It's a lot of work, I can say that. Took me quite some time to figure out how to resize and reformat my media partition after I realized I had no use for linux. There isn't a very good comprehensive guide out there, but www.webos-internals.orgr has a good base. Scroll down to "How to remove the ext3fs partition" and that will give you a general idea of how to use to command line to edit partitions. I found a decent blog that had better instructions but I can't find it to save the life of me. Good luck.


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

Darinmc said:


> It's a lot of work, I can say that. Took me quite some time to figure out how to resize and reformat my media partition after I realized I had no use for linux. There isn't a very good comprehensive guide out there, but www.webos-internals.orgr has a good base. Scroll down to "How to remove the ext3fs partition" and that will give you a general idea of how to use to command line to edit partitions. I found a decent blog that had better instructions but I can't find it to save the life of me. Good luck.


thanks for the advice.

ive already successfully removed the partitions. i did the 'lvscan' command in novaterm and it confirmed they were no longer there.

i then did the 'lvresize' command and it told me it was successful, and the touchpad now shows my media partition at just under at about 11.5mb.

but i believe the android files (including boot, dev, etc, sys) are still on there. do i now remove these manually?


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

It would also be nice to wipe the Moboot and Clockwork startup boot menu's to 100% place the TP back into factory condition
Anyone have any input?
Anyone with connections with Cyanogen devs that could right a reverse script to undo all?


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Removing the partitions and running an unmodified Doctor will automatically expand the media partiton to largest possible, no need to do maths etc.


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

^ Yet the bootie is still not factory, still has boot menu , No?


----------



## ho2628 (Oct 14, 2011)

I also have this partitions problem.....Can anyone give some details to help?


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

here is my advice make 2 doctor files one with a ext3 and one without, run the ext3 doctor follow the steps on this site to remove it http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor#How_to_remove_the_ext3fs_partition. After you remove it with those steps run the one without ext3 and it should go back to normal. You can check your space by using df -kh in novacom.


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

I have since cleaned up my WebOS partition manually as i rather not start from scratch setting that up, it is set up as i like and has a few performance mods and sideloaded apps and i am lazy and did not want to start from fresh just yet.

What would be the easiest way to delete or re-install CM7-A without using HP webos Dr?

can the whole cm7 install procedure be done a second time without first removing the current?
Will the second install re-right to defualt all current CM7 setting? or just incorporate what is already there?

The reason i ask, since my webos partition was a mess, i figured i would try out several apps & setting within CM7
"I am relatively new to the android os, and figured now would be the best time to do this testing/learning prior to cleaning the slate altogether.

At this point, i have a setup working webos TP and would like just to start fresh on a clean slate default settings of CM7-A
The current install of CM7 is also working as well.
Can this be done without a full webOS Dr first being done?

any help is appreciated,


----------



## Trickman2 (Oct 5, 2011)

So is it possible to just reclaim the lost space,after the web doctor was run.
Here is my issue:
installed alpha cm7=had a issue
restored back with webos doctor

reinstalled andriod-working now
space now is only 10.6gb

So can I reclaim the lost space without uninstalling cm7?


----------



## bedrock (Oct 13, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Removing the partitions and running an unmodified Doctor will automatically expand the media partiton to largest possible, no need to do maths etc.


I can confirm this is also my experience


----------



## bedrock (Oct 13, 2011)

cyber16 said:


> ^ Yet the bootie is still not factory, still has boot menu , No?


Actually, after removing partitions and running webOS Doctor I no longer have moboot boot menu, i'm not really sure if it's completely gone, but it's certainly not active. After following PlainToad's post I have a single booting webOS touchpad with all the space back on my media partition


----------



## cyber16 (Oct 14, 2011)

^
Thank you for that feedback
It will be nice to know that the moboot boot menu is no longer active.
I have installed cm7a on a few TPs of friends with the advice to to wait as there are risk's 
they both said go for it , i have a feeling i may need to be removing for them at some point
until we see beta of sorts, or they just stay out of android until updates come.

Can CM7a be re-installed without the need of current deleting cm7a partitions? and or use of webos dr? as asked above?


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Are these these the commands for removing the Android Partitions?

lvm.static lvremove store/cm-system
lvm.static lvremove store/cm-data
lvm.static lvremove store/cm-cache


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

elmonica said:


> Are these these the commands for removing the Android Partitions?
> lvm.static lvremove store/cm-system
> lvm.static lvremove store/cm-data
> lvm.static lvremove store/cm-cache


Well, I removed the Android partitions followed by the running of the Doctor without a problem. However, I ran the full installation again using the four zip files and while they seemed to install fine, Android won't load. I get the moboot menu and can boot to webOS fine and Clockwork Fine, but not Android.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> here is my advice make 2 doctor files one with a ext3 and one without, run the ext3 doctor follow the steps on this site to remove it http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor#How_to_remove_the_ext3fs_partition. After you remove it with those steps run the one without ext3 and it should go back to normal. You can check your space by using df -kh in novacom.


I might give this a try, but I need to figure out how to make doctor files. The only doctor I know about is the one I downloaded from HP's website.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

FYI

http://www.everythingabouttablets.net/2011/10/14/cyanogenmod-disaster-recovery-for-the-hp-touchpad/


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

elmonica said:


> I might give this a try, but I need to figure out how to make doctor files. The only doctor I know about is the one I downloaded from HP's website.


You have to use linux to compile the jar files for the meta-doctor, http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Meta-Doctor, I suggest vm box and install lubuntu, follow the instructions on that page and I suggest using a usb drive to transfer the files, be sure to make one with the ext3 and one without.


----------



## zubairraf (Oct 16, 2011)

@ dbisgod
your help will be greatly appreciated if you can create this customized metadoctored webos doctor for all of us. Both for 16Gb and 32 Gb versions. I am going over all the things but no knowledge of android what so ever and can not understand the process fully. Though if it helps webos doctor before version 1.2 completely formated usb drive and I guess any customized partitions but they deleted this option from later versions to recover personal data. Also found this but not ready to give a try

Corrupted LVM

If your LVM disk volumes are completely corrupted, and the webOS Doctor will not run as a result, then use the Alternate Recovery technique above to enter a recovery shell, and run the following command to completely wipe the LVM disk labels and metadata:

lvm.static pvremove -ff /dev/mmcblk0p3

Then run the webOS Doctor again. (WARNING!! the 2.1 doctor does not like this at all! DataPreCheckStage: mount: mounting /dev/mapper/store-media on /tmp_media failed: No such file or directory


----------



## nillkill (Oct 16, 2011)

Need some help guys:
1. I cannot reboot into webOS on my TouchPad or go into Recovery Mode on my TouchPad.
2. When I open up Web OS Doctor, my TouchPad doesn't get recognized since I'm using CM7 on it and can't get into webOS.

I'd appreciate it if someone could help me with this problem.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> You have to use linux to compile the jar files for the meta-doctor, http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Meta-Doctor, I suggest vm box and install lubuntu, follow the instructions on that page and I suggest using a usb drive to transfer the files, be sure to make one with the ext3 and one without.


I created the two doctors and proceeded to run the first one but it at the 12% mark it crapped out with the message "unable to reset device". The Touchpad wouldn't then boot, but I was able to run the unmodified doctor without a problem and can once again boot to webOS. I might try running the modified doctors again tomorrow to see what happens.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Apparently it is recommended to run the WebOS Doctor from the command line. Maybe that would tell me why it crapped out at 12%:

"ALWAYS RUN THE WEBOS DOCTOR ON THE COMMAND LINE SO THAT YOU CAN SEE THE CONSOLE OUTPUT WHICH CONTAINS ALL THE DEBUGGING INFORMATION - YOU WILL USUALLY SPOT THE ISSUE IMMEDIATELY IF YOU DO THIS: java -jar doctor-file "

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/How_To_Recover


----------



## dbisgod (Sep 18, 2011)

CM7 works with ADB and boots into recovery, you have to be booted into webos to get meta-doctor to load. did the moboot not install on your cm7? try turning it off and then holding the vollume up button on it and see if it comes up with a big usb sign, then your meta-doctor file should work.

Also I do not believe you can share the meta-doctor files legally, you have to compile your own.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"elmonica said:


> Well, I removed the Android partitions followed by the running of the Doctor without a problem. However, I ran the full installation again using the four zip files and while they seemed to install fine, Android won't load. I get the moboot menu and can boot to webOS fine and Clockwork Fine, but not Android.


If you can boot into CWR, you can put the TP android and google apps zips on the device, launch CWR, select wipe data/factory reset, and then use install zip from SD card option to install Android and google apps.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

dbisgod said:


> CM7 works with ADB and boots into recovery, you have to be booted into webos to get metadoctor to load. did the moboot not install on your cm7? try turning it off and then holding the vollume up button on it and see if it comes up with a big usb sign.


Yes, I think the big USB sign is called "recovery mode". I had to be in recovery mode to run the unmodified webOS doctory. And when I ran the unmodified webOS this last time, it removes moboot and clockworks.

If I was to try and install Android again at this moment, with the existing Android partitions still sitting on my tablet, Moboot and Clockworks would install fine. Android simply won't load.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Redflea said:


> If you can boot into CWR, you can put the TP android and google apps zips on the device, launch CWR, select wipe data/factory reset, and then use install zip from SD card option to install Android and google apps.


Thanks for the suggestion. At this moment, I only have only webOS loaded. I have tried some of the techniques you mentioned in CWR at some point, haphazardly, to no avail. That is why I thought I would see if I could remove all remnants of android, and try again. But as I mentioned on an earlier comment, even when I manually remove the android cm partitions, it doesn't seem to make a difference.


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.everythingabouttablets.n...ove-cynogenmod-android-from-your-hp-touchpad/


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

A quick update:

Yesterday I had tried running the first Meta-Doctor twice and it would abort at 12%. Today, I first removed the Android partitions using the lvremove commands and then ran both meta-doctors without problems.

You mentioned in an earlier comment to "can check your space by using df -kh in novacom.". I actually don't know what it was before so it doesn't tell me much. Also, I am not sure why this procedure does something different than the one where we removed the android partitions manually and then ran the unmodified webOS Doctor. Can you comment briefly on what this approach does and why you think it works better than the other?

Anyway, my next step will be to try th Android installation again later today.

Thanks.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Most recent step was to run the second Meta-doctor

I just ran "lvm lvscan" and it shows ext3fs partition of 2gb. This partition is a result of running the first meta-doctor since I had enabled its creation in the Makefile. However, in the second metadoctor it was NOT enabled. Therefore my question is, wasn't it your expectation that running the second meta-doctor would have removed this partition?


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

elmonica said:


> Most recent step was to run the second Meta-doctor
> 
> I just ran "lvm lvscan" and it shows ext3fs partition of 2gb. This partition is a result of running the first meta-doctor since I had enabled its creation in the Makefile. However, in the second metadoctor it was NOT enabled. Therefore my question is, wasn't it your expectation that running the second meta-doctor would have removed this partition?


Okay, I think I was suppose to remove the ext3fs partition before running the 2nd metadoctor by following the steps here:

http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Application:MetaDoctor#How_to_remove_the_ext3fs_partition


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Well, I reinstalled moboot, CWR, and Anroid (without gapps) and Android once again crapped out during the loading stage and kicked me back to moboot. Then using CWR, I did the wipe data/factory reset, followed by the install from zip, using just the Android zip file. It didn't seem to help because during the loading stage it would kick back to moboot or the blue Android logo with the spinning arrow would never stop. But, after a couple reboots it finally loaded Android. Then, I connected Wifi and opened the browser and Android crashed kicking me back to Moboot. So, I tried again, opened the browser and Android would crash kicking me back to moBoot. I then turned off Wifi and it hasn't given me any problems since.

Anyway, I think I am going to wait until the next release before I try turning on the wifi again.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Okay, so I sideloaded EZ-PDF and now when I open that app it crashes Android and requires a couple of reboots to get Android to boot up again. So much for that.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

slickdoz said:


> Would appreciate some help
> Could someone with some knowledge about how this installation works help?
> Please save my only lonely touchpad !
> I doctored after the cm7 , moboot and clockworkmod installation
> ...


Your mileage may vary...NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY BRICKS...USE AT YOUR OWN DISCRETION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

NOTE: This was for CM7 1a on webOS 3.0.2, you should use CM7 Uninstaller NOW!!

The following was done on a HP Touchpad 32GB......

REMOVE CM7 INSTALL (instructions done for windows 7)
(!!! insure you have a FULLY charged touchpad !!!)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
INSTALLED Windows 7 Software:
Palm webOS SDK / Novacomd / HP webOS Doctor Build 71.68

Windows Driver Package - Palm(WinUSB) Palm Devices 
(10-09-2009 1.0.1

(ref for 1-4: http://www.webos-internals.org/wiki/Accessing_Linux_Using_Novaterm)

29.2 GB available before cm install, 26.9GB available after cm install

1) Open the DeveloperMode application on your Touchpad (just type webos20090606) and enable the developer mode switch if not on....(type close or do nothing
if a window appears saying USB disk/close)

2) connect USB cable from computer to Touchpad

3) run cmd (select start,type cmd,click cmd.exe) , then type

novaterm at the prompt

Click "Connect" with "localhost" in the field next to the button on
the novaterm window that opens

that should place you in root:

[email protected]:/#

verify by doing ls -l to see contents of root directory

4) type lvm lvscan in the novaterm window to see the active partitions
that are part of lvm, these are the 3 we are going to delete:

/dev/store/cm-system [304 MB]
/dev/store/cm-cache [200 MB]
/dev/store/cm-data [1.50 GB]

5) type the following in novaterm window:

lvremove /dev/store/cm-system
lvremove /dev/store/cm-cache
lvremove /dev/store/cm-data

then type reboot and the touchpad should reboot

6) as it first powers up hold the Up Volume button and you should see the 
white USB logo....

7) run HP webOS Doctor, once you see the chip with an arrow on the screen
your webOS is being restored...wait until done on the webOS Doctor screen
then click done and remove your USB cable as the touchpad is rebooting...

8) proceed to setup your Touchpad as you did the first time you set it up BUT
use your webOS account you had previously created

9) once completed, connect to computer with USB cable, select USB drive
and delete .android_secure, Android, and download...eject HP Touchpad
from computer and restart...your done...

29.2 GB available again

NOTE: if disk space is not restored completely, you may need to reclaim media space, see here:

http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touc...u-install.html


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

While there are clearly people who are interested in restoring the device back to original settings (or as close as possible) and recapturing lost space for various reasons, I have yet to read anyone who screwed up their initial installation (and didn't brick the device) to such a point that could NOT eventually get a clean installation of Android.

I haven't been following the RootzWiki thread where the release was announced, but has anyone read of somebody who couldn't get a clean install to take no matter what, but were still able to boot into webOS fine through moBoot?


----------



## slickdoz (Sep 14, 2011)

elmonica said:


> While there are clearly people who are interested in restoring the device back to original settings (or as close as possible) and recapturing lost space for various reasons, I have yet to read anyone who screwed up their initial installation (and didn't brick the device) to such a point that could NOT eventually get a clean installation of Android.
> 
> I haven't been following the RootzWiki thread where the release was announced, but has anyone read of somebody who couldn't get a clean install to take no matter what, but were still able to boot into webOS fine through moBoot?


This has happened to me for the second time. After a couple of reboots, android doesnt boot-up anymore. All I get to is the cyanogenboot screen (after moboot and the loading image). I have tried to reflash CM through the ACMEInstaller, through clockwork mod and even tried to restore using nandroid (but that failed due to md5sum mismatch).

Time to remove and reinstall everything again :s


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

slickdoz said:


> This has happened to me for the second time. After a couple of reboots, android doesnt boot-up anymore. All I get to is the cyanogenboot screen (after moboot and the loading image). I have tried to reflash CM through the ACMEInstaller, through clockwork mod and even tried to restore using nandroid (but that failed due to md5sum mismatch).
> 
> Time to remove and reinstall everything again :s


Misery loves company as they say. I am convinced that something got modified when I screwed up my initial install, and that running webOS doctor and deleting Android partitions doesn't fix it.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

And I should say at one point I even tried an installation that excluded the moboots and the clockworks zip files, and Android still wouldn't boot. I guess I should consider myself lucky that I haven't bricked the tablet considering all the variations I have tried.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

I ran the CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha 2 UNinstaller and it did not remove Android. So I then tried updating the Android with the new release and Android still won't load.

Also, I read this: "Speaking of webOS, the CyanogenMod team has decided that it will not provide a method for completely removing the TouchPad's original operating system"

This may be bad news for me because I think being able to remove EVERYTHING may be the only way I am going to get Android installed. Hopefully there will another release by somebody other than CyanogenMod that will. Otherwise, I will be putting the tablet up for sale on EBAY since without Android I have little use for it.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

elmonica said:


> I ran the CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha 2 UNinstaller and it did not remove Android. So I then tried updating the Android with the new release and Android still won't load.
> 
> Also, I read this: "Speaking of webOS, the CyanogenMod team has decided that it will not provide a method for completely removing the TouchPad's original operating system"
> 
> This may be bad news for me because I think being able to remove EVERYTHING may be the only way I am going to get Android installed. Hopefully there will another release by somebody other than CyanogenMod that will. Otherwise, I will be putting the tablet up for sale on EBAY since without Android I have little use for it.


I wouldn't jump ship yet...my plans for 1 of my Touchpads is to be dual-booting Windows8 and Android ICS(cm9) within 6 months to a year.....


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

fgdn17 said:


> I wouldn't jump ship yet...my plans for 1 of my Touchpads is to be dual-booting Windows8 and Android ICS(cm9) within 6 months to a year.....


Thanks. I like the sound of that. Maybe I will hold on to it after all.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

elmonica said:


> I ran the CyanogenMod 7.1 Alpha 2 UNinstaller and it did not remove Android. So I then tried updating the Android with the new release and Android still won't load.


And the message on the screen was what?


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

green said:


> And the message on the screen was what?


In the terminal window it just returns a command prompt after a couple seconds. On the Touchpad it immediately displays an HP logo but never does anything else. I eventually just re-boot the thing. I can then get back to the Moboot menu and all the menu choices are still available.


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

elmonica said:


> In the terminal window it just returns a command prompt after a couple seconds. On the Touchpad it immediately displays an HP logo but never does anything else. I eventually just re-boot the thing. I can then get back to the Moboot menu and all the menu choices are still available.


eternal HP logo with eventual reboot is a sign of corrupted installer/uninstaller file - check it out.
Also don't forget to unzip.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

green said:


> eternal HP logo with eventual reboot is a sign of corrupted installer/uninstaller file - check it out.
> Also don't forget to unzip.


Thanks. Green. You were right; the file was corrupt. I should have learned my lesson from that already. Anyway, the uninstall appeared to go fine and webOS loaded fine. I went ahead and repeated the full installation using the updated Alpha2, moboots, CWM, and gapps. The install seemed to go well, but Android would attempt to load and then it would hang at the Blue Android with the spinning circle.

I repeated the uninstall, and then did the full install again, leaving out gapps. It finally loaded Android after a couple of reboots. Then, after loading, I connected wifi and opened the browser and Android crashed. Subsequent reboots have failed to load Android. I can still boot into webOS and Clockworks fine however,


----------



## Nique1906 (Nov 20, 2011)

slickdoz said:


> UPDATE : There is now an Uninstaller provided with the second alpha which removes everything and your touchpad boots into webos
> 
> Solved (Thanks to user fgdn17 for writing this guide)
> 
> ...


In step 9, Where are these files located or how do you access them?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 11, 2011)

Nique1906 said:


> In step 9, Where are these files located or how do you access them?


As the CM install is now removed it should now be booted on Web OS only .
So follow-
Enter developer mode in web os -)plug in the touchpad to USB of your PC -)selct 'USB'.

These files should now be visible on the mounted drive.

thx,


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Update:

I ran the ACMEuninstaller and the latest CyanogenMod Alpha3 release and Android installed fine. So I am finely up and running enjoying my tablet. Thanks CyanogenMod!


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Crap. Since Android was up running, I decided to pursue install gapps next. However, when I reboot the device from within Android, and I am prompted either to "Reboot", "Recovery" or "Reboot to webOS", if I choose either "Recovery" or "Reboot to webOS", it will only boot into Android.


----------



## elmonica (Oct 14, 2011)

Update2:
Using AcmeInstaller, I was able to do a subsequent install of gapps, Clockwork Recovery, and Moboot. I am fairly certain Moboot and Clocksworks were in the CMinstall directory when I installed Android initially. Anyway, I am up and running. Hopefully, I won't have any cause to comment on this thread again, unless someone asks me a question.


----------



## MagnumForce (Feb 1, 2012)

Trickman2 said:


> So is it possible to just reclaim the lost space,after the web doctor was run.
> Here is my issue:
> installed alpha cm7=had a issue
> restored back with webos doctor
> ...


this is exactly what happened to me. I have my device set up exactly how I want it on the android side, but its only showing 10.63 gb in storage space, and 7.30 of available space. It is the same on the webOS side, when I mount it as USB. I don't necessarily want to uninstall everything and then reinstall all of it, I would just like to recover my missing space - its a 32gb device, so I should have a lot more storage than that.

If I have to uninstall everything and re-install I will, but I'd much rather just fix the space/partition issue if possible.


----------



## ikana (Feb 5, 2012)

I am still only showing to have 27.4 GB of avaiable space. I have no apps on my touchpad. Can you please help me to restore it back to 29.2?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

What version of WebOS is installed?


----------



## viper3two (Sep 7, 2011)

I did a clean wipe a few weeks ago, seems 3.0.5 left me with 27.something and I took it back to 3.0.2 and it had 29.something so I think you are good if you have 3.0.5


----------



## MaSx (Jul 15, 2012)

How much space does HP Touchpad 32GB suppose to have when you receive it brand new without any modification or apps installed?

I'm not sure if everything has been uninstalled after using ACMEUninstaller and also some other steps booting to webos 3.0.0 gives me around 27.6GB and when booting to webos 3.0.5 I get around 27GB.

However, when i check the device information it shows 29.6GB available space. I used the Tailor app and was able to get up to 28304GB but still showed 27.6GB.

I even tried doing the following

[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]lvremove /dev/store/cm-system[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]lvremove /dev/store/cm-cache[/background]
[background=rgb(247, 247, 247)]lvremove /dev/store/cm-data[/background]

But it did not find any of those files so which makes me believe it's not there anymore, however something is taking my 2-3GB....it could be Android partition that is taking all those space?


----------

